# Cccsaw ranch waiting room



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So excited to finally be posting this. We are about 5 weeks from our first possible due dates. I don't have exact dates on everyone as we borrowed a buck for a month his dates are 4-29 to 5-30 our due dates are 9-21 to 10-27 with 145-150 days variable. I'll have to work on getting current pictures of my girls but I'll introduce you with the older pictures I have for now... we did selenium and cd&ts today along with health checked hoof trimming and weights. I don't have good prior weight estimates on a few as they have grown quite a bit from their last weights. I only have 6 girls right now and only 5 breed as one was a new purchase and only 3 months old when the buck was here, everyone else is older. The 3 boer does are all FF, or at least they will be for the ones that are pregnant.

This is the buck we borrowed from our neighbor friends, he's a older guy and was very gentle with the girls, except for a few times we saw him mounting he just grazed with the girls like he had always lived here. This was his first day in the property, everyone was very interested.









The first 2 girls are oberhasli, Kyanti about 8 years old and Mascato about 6. Both are retired dairy breeders and would have been separated and not exposed but my girls had other plans and separation would have resulted in fence damage (by my other does) and risk of the buck get out of the property. So unfortunately we weighed the risks and will keep close eyes on them as things get closer. Kyanti in the purple collar looking at the camara, we believe is possibly pregnant due to her current size and shape. She weighed 182 pounds today compared to 160 last year. Mascato in the green collar is a little harder to tell she has stayed smaller shape wise and we are leaning towards possibly not though she also had a weight gain 152 today compared to 125 last year. Again these are not current pictures just introductions. I don't have estimates on due date a side from the buck dates due to never seeing action or interest.









Banshee is our first boer doe though not the oldest. She was born September 2018 and received in January 2029 as a show doe for the kids. She will be 2 years at delivery. We are certain she is pregnant, and she has been showing signs of udder development for about a month or more, just a small fist sized bag right now, and we where able to feel small kicks in her today. Her current weight was 176, but any prior weight would be inaccurate do to normal growing age. She is my fence jumper but can not currently jump due to her size. Estimate due 10-1 to 10-6 









Meridia was received in February 2019, estimated age 12-18 months at the time so about 2 1/2 to 3 years now. She was AI'd last year but miscarriaged early. We have known she was pregnant very early she is currently huge weighing 194 pounds and i would be surprised is not at least triplets she also currently has a small fist sized udder. Estimate due 9-30 to 10-5









Flash is the last of my breed girls, also received February 2019 we where told she was about 6 months old but I don't believe she was more then 2-3. She is currently over 18 months though possibly not as close to 2. We are leaning more towards no for her as she has stayed small constantly but she still has time. Weighed in at 122 pounds today, if she is pregnant she is possibly the last due with interest in the last few days before the buck left, but no observed mounting. Estimate due 10-22 to 10-27. 









And just for fun don't worry this girl is not pregnant. This is Cuddles sorely after we first got her, she was 3 months old at time of purchase, received 5-18 and safely penned with a spare show wether standing behind her until the buck left (the wether has since left also). 









Crossing my fingers for the end of September that everything goes smoothly


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

Meridia is so pretty! Happy kidding (dance)and good luck. Keep us updated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Happy kidding please keep us posted with pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Kyanti: suspected pregnant. If she and Mascato are i suspect they will be the first 2 due, September 21 is the first date. Udder picture for Kyanti is for personal reference 























Mascato: still leaning towards no, but she could be hiding


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Banshee: I love her cute little udder, definitely pregnant. Her and Meridia and due with in days of each other


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Meridia: also definitely pregnant, udder developing. I can't wait to see how her kids turn out. She's much bigger in person then she looks in the pictures. Poor girl started showing her first month. She's also my most nervous goat so getting her pictures where a little more difficult.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Hoorah can't wait.

Beautiful does:inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Flash: is my most undecided, shape wise I'm leaning towards no, but her udder says maybe, we'llhave to wait and see. She would likely be my last due, October 18th or later. She is possibly only 12 weeks along today


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(highfive)(thumbup)


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

And yesterday was Cuddles 6







month birthday. Such a loving girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pretty.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls! Good luck!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Got some good back angle belly pictures this morning. I think it's safe to say Kyanti is pregnant but Moscato and Flash still look pretty small. Any opinions appreciated. 4 weeks until deliveries could start. Waiting for the smoke to clear a little more so I can clean all the pens

Kyanti









Mascato









Banshee









Meridia









Flash


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We would need closer pictures of their back end with tail up and lady parts showing.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> We would need closer pictures of their back end with tail up and lady parts showing.


The oberhasli (Kyanti and Mascato) never have their tails up, i don't know if that's normal for the breed or not but they have always kept their tails down since I've had them. I've tried to look myself but neither give me much chance. They are great girls but they really don't like their tails touched for some reason. Flash isn't showing much change in that area right now, nothing that can't be guessed from her prior picture which I would say looks like a no. But she is also possibly the latest due and possibly only about 13 weeks right now. So for her things could just so be to early to say. I will see if I can get tails up on the oberhasli's in the next few days, they are possibly my first ones due so they may start bagging up here soon too.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So here is a pic of Flash's lady bits, she's possibly about 13-14 weeks honestly at this point I think she's a hard nope...









I did try to get pictures, even just get a peak at Kyanti and Mascato but that wasn't happening at all. And they are both easy to handle but they did not want their tails touched at all. Unfortunately I'll have to wait till Sunday when I get those 2 back up on the fitting stand Kyanti's hoofs, unfortunately I let them got to long this winter and it's been a long process trying to correct them.

On another note, I know it's way too early for any to deliver. But I was able to get my hand on Banshee and her tail seemed very lose. I tried to find the ligaments, i have felt them on her prior to pregnancy, but i just couldn't find them. I figure I was just going a little crazy but her tail head did feel awful lose like I could seriouslygrab around it and pick it up, however she is still able to hold her tail all the way up. So I imagine maybe because she is a FF maybe her ligaments are just softening a little early and I just want finding them. She's eating this morning, and other wise seems fine. Unfortunately I couldn't get my hands on Flash or Meridia to compare, I did feel Cuddles but I don't think that a fair comparison as cuddles is only 6 months old. Unfortunately Flash and Meridia are my wildest 2, Flash has some show training but doesn't like to be handled, and Meridia is just wild and won't let anyone near her unless she wants love


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She does look like a no.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We the onez that are preggo..look like at least twins. Cant wait to see what you get! So excited for you!!!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> We the onez that are preggo..look like at least twins. Cant wait to see what you get! So excited for you!!!


Me too, but believe me when I say Meridia is much bigger in person, i don't know why the camara can't capture what i see but i do believe she may have at least 3.

I am a little sad Flash may not be pregnant but maybe that will give her time to grow a little more and I won't be so worried about her small size next year.

I just really hope things go smoothly since it is my first time, but I do have neighbors that will come down and help if we need


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Did some hoof work and got pictures on the oberhasli's oh was Kyanti mad when I grabbed her tail

Kyanti 









Mascato


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those 2 look pregnant.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Those 2 look pregnant.


Good to know I was thinking Mascato might not be but I noticed the upper highest part of her udder looks to be filling a little


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pooch test is no guarantee. If you want to know for sure, have a blood test done.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Pooch test is no guarantee. If you want to know for sure, have a blood test done.


I know, I'm still going to keep an eye on them either way. Convinance wise sure it would be good to know for sure but since I only have estimated due dates anyways a blood test would only give me a yes or no. They will both show me soon enough, I just have to be patient


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Just about 1-6 weeks out from deliveries. The 2 oberhasli are still showing no signs other then weight, and Flash is still not showing any changes either. So I think we are just down to Banshee and Meridia due around the 30th and 1st. So about 3 weeks for the 2 of them. Of course I'll still keep an eye on everyone. I know what I need but I still need to get a bucket together for kidding.

Meridia is the red Banshee is the traditional


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Very nice looking does! Good luck with your kidding. !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Still waiting, but I feel at this point either of these 2 could start with every little warning.

Banshee, I haven't been able to find her ligaments in weeks, and this week she has been keeping her tail down most of the time. Udder had definitely been filling in more. And I think she's leaking pee when she lays down. But she's still grazing and eating. 






























Meridia, is still keeping her tail up, and she doesn't let me touch her enough to check ligaments. But she's been having just the lightest globs of gooey discharge now for a few days. Nothing substantial yet just enough to keep her tail crusty.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

They are looking good! Doesn't look.like it will too.much longer! Can't wait to see the.little ones!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

How is it going?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Just waiting today is possibly 145 for Meridia and tomorrow 145 for banshee so we might have a few days still


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I can't really tell from here what Meridia is doing. I don't think she's in labor she was eating fine this morning and no discharge, well like a sticky dribble but she's had that for about a week now. She just looks uncomfortable stretched out and just lifting her head occasionally. She did get up and turn around but I can't see any new discharge. I'm gonna walk done with the kids for feeding too take a better look. But she definitely seems like she's trying to figure something out, how to get comfortable maybe. Do goat have Braxton Hicks contractions?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So nothing to report, she must be getting real uncomfortable. I took pictures of Meridia and Banshee. Meridia is definitely getting close though bag is much fuller and sides look to have dropped... maybe? Banshee looks to be filling up too but not as much. Both came for the hay and where eating well.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I really think Meridia will go soon. I'm thinking today or tomorrow. She did eat this morning but not as much as normal and finished before the rest, back to laying down like she was yesterday. But no new discharge yet. She didn't graze at all after feed yesterday afternoon just s lot of laying around trying to get comfortable. She definitely done with being uncomfortable. She looks like she might be having light contractions.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Yay! I wanna see some babies! She sure is a pretty red doe. I wish you both a smooth delivery! :goatkiss::happygoat:


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck! Wishing you a smooth kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Be sure and post lots of baby pictures. Can't wait to see.what you get! Huskavarna, kubota, cub cadets, bad boys????


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Still the same. I need to go check her for discharge. My oldest boy said she got up when they took down afternoon feed but he doesn't recall if she actually ate. Said she was making some strange noises. Of course she got up and moved while I'm sitting at the house watching but she didn't turn her behind to me and she moved out of view to lay down again.

She definitely pawing the ground a lot and licking her right side too. I'm really going i can handle this right now i had a panic attack earlier and had a bad headache right now. I'm just not at 100% right now


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So walk down to check Meridia and banshee is in labor


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Looks like only 1 hoof out right now. It does look like a front


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep watch for that second hoof. Good luck!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Baby 1 starting on #2


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

2 babies, waiting on placentas we got her moved to a pen after births. Boy seems a tad weaker then the girl but did try to nurse first. So I'm just watching for now

# 1 boy









#2 girl


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Keep watch for that second hoof. Good luck!


Thanks I didn't see he came out so quick once he started moving i think the second hoof was under his chin but it did come out forward. It happened so fast


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

How long for placentas?

Both kids are up though the girl is standing better. And both are nursing well

Oh and all 4 of her teats are working milk teats...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can take a while. Give 1/2cc B Complex orally to wake up the brain.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Boy is the cleaner one girl is still a mess I don't have a hanging scale so I can't get weights just yet.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww so cute. She did well!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

She dropped both placentas. And so far they are all doing well.

Here's a few more pictures of Banshee's kids

#2 girl
















#1 boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So all the talk about goo, and globs and stuff like that it feels so odd Banshee wasn't showing any signs this morning she hadn't been showing anything. Grazing like normal this morning and everything. I feed them about 730ish and like I said earlier Meridia stopped eating early everyone else was still nibbling a while later including Banshee. I sorta feel bad though I was down due to a panic attack from about 10-3 which was when my husband had come in saying Meridia looked closer. So I figured we could go check on her. Even when we did see Banshee there was no good or anything just a bag and a foot like she went 0-100 out of the blue. The kids didn't even notice anything when they feed at 2, all the goats came up for feed, though the oldest said he wasn't sure if Meridia actually came to eat the food. I'm really glad we got to be there for it though. We had a watch party going on with lawn chairs and curious children. We even had to pen one of the other does because she was being a little too interested in the new kids, Mascato, she's kind of our bully/bossy girl so I didn't trust her especially while Banshee was still in active labor. 

Sorry I'm still a little out of it from the panic attack earlier kids are doing well. Banshee is my oldest sons goat so all her kids are his too. Husband suggested the names Bonnie and Clyde, or boy likes them. Bonnie will be added to our herd, Clyde with be his 4h market goat this year. 

I'm hoping Meridia has a boy and girl also, she belongs to our middle son and will also be 4h goats.


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

Congrats on the kids.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Meridia will be giving birth shortly i can see the glop from here. I need to go do feed still. It's a chilly morning for us only 58


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Of course apparently my goats don't care about the not eating prior to labor rule. Meridia does have a decent thick string of goop of course is covered in dirt...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goats never stop eating. That isn't a good sign. Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Beautiful kids! Good luck with your 2nd doe! Best of kidding to you!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> My goats never stop eating. That isn't a good sign. Good luck!


Really so many things I've read says more or less if they are close to delivery and are still eating they won't deliver for at least 5-6 hours or more, but if they won't come to eat they will delivery with in 5-6 hours. A few locsl breeders swears by this. Neither of my girls did this, both eating right before delivery


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes...their is an old post on TGS..THE DOE CODE. It is hilarious..how they plot against us, drive us crazy.. Then after going through the kidding..you understand...THE DOE CODE!:haha:​


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes...their is an old post on TGS..THE DOE CODE. It is hilarious..how they plot against us, drive us crazy.. Then after going through the kidding..you understand...THE DOE CODE!:haha:​


 Can you try to find me a link? I'm looking for it. Might be a fun read while I sit here and wait.

Nevermind, I think i found it that was a cute read


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

I swear Banshee went so fast and Meridia is taking her sweet arse time about this. 

But on a different note both Bonnie and Clyde's umbilical cords are already nicely dried up (yes i did iodine them yesterday)


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

:goodjobrofl)


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok so we are at about 6 hours now. Still no kids. She doesn't seem distressed still doing the up and down stuff. I haven't seen her pushing but then again we left for a few hours to get groceries. I have a friend that can be here in 2-3 hours to take a look at her, I had planned before we left to call him if she hadn't delivered by time we got back. So I guess for now I'm just going to go sit and watch for a while. But I'll have to get her in the pens soon since she's taking so long. He said we might have to go in and check her but if she's not in distress to just wait for now (since this will be my first assist). I think he understood i just really need a set of more experienced eyes to help me decide what to do next.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How is she? Any kids? Everything ok?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How is she? Any kids? Everything ok?


 No kids. A lot of up and down still. Our friend should be here possibly with in the hour. But I'm not sure how far from work his drive home is. He was expecting to be off between 3 and 330 so he could be heading my way as we speak. We did get her moved into the pen which should make things easier as she's my wild girl. But there's just no change right now.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok I would put on a glove and put a couple of fingers in there.
To see what you feel a wall or a baby not in the correct position. Put lubricant on and see if you can work with her and gently but with a little pressure help mama to open up. Just add a little pressure with her labor pain.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ok I would put on a glove and put a couple of fingers in there.
> To see what you feel a wall or a baby not in the correct position. Put lubricant on and see if you can work with her and gently but with a little pressure help mama to open up. Just add a little pressure with her labor pain.


I would but it wouldn't be possible without help and with the smoke in California I can't ask my husband (who has asthma) to come out unless it's an emergency. As it is he already went with me to Costco and helped move her into the pen. If I push him to much more he might not be able to go to work tomorrow. I know he'll come out once Randy gets here, but the doe won't let us close enough to get a hold of her right now much less someone trying to feel back there. Unfortunately, I'm just going to have to wait and hope Randy gets here soon.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

She's closed right now. I'm going to start calling for more help


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Heading to the vet


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are things? How are you?


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Ok everyone sorry for the late update, I actually passed out for a moment at the vet... long story but I've been dealing with a lot of stress lately...

So update on Meridia. She was dilated or at least she was by time we got up there, there where feet but they where right at the cervix, he tried there was no giving. She was too narrow. The kids may have been twisted too at one point he had 3 feet but couldn't tell who was what. So we went in for a c-section she had 1 girl that passed she was 9 1/2 pounds and a boy that survived i didn't get his weight but he was a little smaller and he was the one stuck. I think he is closer to 8 pounds. So good news is we did get her up there in time, bad news is this is her first and last kid. They are staying at the vet for the night. She did try to search for him and did clean him a little once she started to come to but we struggled to get him to nurse so they gave him bose and milked mama to give him colostrum. We'll see how she's doing in the morning. I need a shower.

Here is post op mama and boy


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I am sorŕy for your loss.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost one.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

So to finally fully update you on what went on last night. We opted to transport Meridia up to the vet knowing she might need the c-section. He did an ultrasound first but couldn't really see anything he could see fluid but no babies no heartbeats. He checked her discharge (sac tissue) and looked her over, decided she was clearly pregnant so he physically checked her next, his hands where much smaller then even my own. He did find feet, he spend a good deal of time trying to pull the feet and get the head through but she just wouldn't give. He couldn't get the head into the canal at all. I know at one point he felt a third foot but no idea who's, at this point he was already going in pretty deep to move the kid around. He gave some more good hard pulls trying to free the baby but we finally called it and opted for the c-section. Once he was in the girl came out first my goodness she was a long tall thing 9 1/2 pounds... that's about the time I started feeling lightheaded i sat down in a chair and passed out... the tech worked on her but said she was already purple, nothing was giving no heartbeat not attempt to breath. I was only out for a maybe a min, of course they called 911. Sydney finally gave up on the girl as dr Martin got the boy out. She got him going pretty quickly they put him on my lap while we waited for the emts so she could help with Meridia. I just kept rubbing and patting him to keep him going until the emts arrived. We set him in the floor and Sydney was multi tasking between Meridia and the boy while i got checked out. After a few minutes and a few checks they cleared me and gave me the option, I was feeling better so I stayed. Once he finished with Meridia and got her closed up and back on the floor we put the boy with her. Once she started to come too she did try to look for him but you could tell she was confused. We tried a few times to get him to nurse but he wasn't getting the idea so we just kept trying to keep her calm and help her find him, they both started trying to get up but it's hard to do on those slick floors. She did clean him a little so that's good but the Dr milked her out to feed him for now and gave him bose. That's about when we decided they would both be better off to stay the night. Right now I'm just waiting on their call to see how things are going and to plan pickup.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Unfortunately for Meridia this is her first and last kid. if she does accept him she will be culled or sold after weaning. It's sad because she's only 3, she was bred last year but miscarried at 8 weeks. I will say I'm glad we where able to save 1 and I'm even more happy that it was the boy because with how tall and long the girl was I wouldn't be surprised if she would have been prone to the same issue in the future. At least I won't have to worry about breeding or not breeding the girl or trying to rehome her as a pet. 

I don't think the boy is market quality at all, he is also tall and long so i might have my middle boy but a market kid and grain out the boy to sell him for meat, i don't think i can butcher him or Meridia for our own table just because of attachments at this point. At least if I sell them I can recoup some of the costs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry for the loss. 

Hope things will be OK. :hug:


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Wow I’m so sorry for what you went through. I definitely agree with culling her. I am in the process of culling a few myself. The boy might sale as a 4-H or FFA show goat if he is full blood.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Boers4ever said:


> Wow I'm so sorry for what you went through. I definitely agree with culling her. I am in the process of culling a few myself. The boy might sale as a 4-H or FFA show goat if he is full blood.


My kids do 4-h and honestly looking at the boy so far the only thing he will have going for him at fair would be the sympathy plea of a rough start to life. It will be up to my boy though. He could show well and possibly bring in a reasonable price but he won't place well for market class. Either way though we have months to decide still and I can certainly get a backup wether just incase


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost the doeling. I'm glad you went to the vet! I'm glad you made it through also. Be sure and let us know how they and you are doing. Congrats on the buckling.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Vet update:

Baby is doing good and he is nursing. Meridia is a little weak in the back legs and trying to lay down more then they would like. She had oxytocin and some pain meds this morning and the placentas are moving but she hasn't dropped them yet... im probably going to wait until my husband gets off work before we pick them up just because my stress levels have been too high this past few weeks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Glad the buckling and doe are doing well! Good News!


----------



## Goataddict (Jun 8, 2020)

I am glad you were able to save the buckling.

Sorry that you lost the doeling.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Meridia and baby boy are home. Meridia is super mad about being in the pen but she's still weak in the back legs. She will have to get over it because she has to stay in the pen for at least 10 days. I have to do temp checks at least once a day and pain meds in the morning for 7 days and she has an antibiotic for the 8th. I dont recall what he gave her its on the receipt but he said it's long lasting. I do need to check on her and baby every few hours as he has been nursing but doesn't quite have it down yet and she's being a brat because of course she's uncomfortable. So right now we will just keep an eye on everything. She still hasn't fully dropped the placentas so I may have to call tomorrow afternoon but he said give her 48 hours.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Love that paint buckling. He is gorgeous! Mama looks good too!


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Baby did nurse well at 6 but I did have to tie Meridia up because she didn't want to deal with me. I'm not sure how much she is letting him nurse on his own but is she responsive to his crystal. I do know her left teat is tender right now, I'm going to try to get him to latch on that side at about 8, maybe if I can get him latched he can relieve any pressure if not I may have to try to milk her out a little in the morning. He seems to have good strength and energy right now so I do think he is at least getting enough i need to get a better scale to weigh him so I can keep track.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Great news the side I said was tender earlier (tender and a little tight) was nice and soft this evening and not as tender, also he did try to latch but he wasn't really interested and actually felt pretty full like similar to after I got him to feed well at 6. So at least I'm confident he is nursing in his own i just need to make sure he is getting enough. I might opt for hourly checks just to make sure he is atheist full is untill i get a better scale. We are still dealing with the placentas, but I will call the vet tomorrow if needed. She's still wobbly in the back i might give her some b complex tomorrow, she is eating but I do feel like she may not be eating enough right now. She has a flake of alfalfa and a pound of grain free choice right now. I can add some all stock sweet feed and I might have molasses too, i also might have some left over dyne. So I'll take a look in the morning.

Focus:
Placentas
Energy and strength for Meridia
Making sure baby is well feed


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Meridia did drop some of the placenta, at least what had been hanging out. Her temp was 101.5 this morning, it was a cool night. Baby did try to nurse this morning but she either didn't have the strength or patience to wait for him to figure it out, but i felt like she did try to give him a chance. He wasn't completely empty but definitely needed some help so I tied her up again. And let him fill up. He is already so use to assistance that he's looking for fingers not teats. So once I got him to find the teat and was confident she wasn't going to try to sit down right away i backed off and just let him keep trying until he was done. I gave both mom and baby nutidrench and oral b vitamins, I put some molasses and nutidrench in her goat feed, oh and she she got her pain meds this morning, they gave us meloxicam 15mg tablets for 7 days. She's still weak in the back and is dragging her right hoot a little. I just feel like these next few days are going to be a struggle to keep her strong and going for him. She is nibbling at her feed and hay but hasn't eaten much in my opinion.

Here is a few pictures of the little guy this morning


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are going to have to milk some out of the sore side.
She won't allow him to nurse from that side being sore like that, it really does hurt.
If you milk her some, she will feel a lot better, then you can put him on that side. 
I know she doesn't like it but, you must do it to prevent mastitis and disowning of the kid. And keep an eye on her udder, when she gets tight again milk out some.

Go out every 2 hours and make sure he nurses, feel his tummy or weigh him to ensure he is getting enough.

If the weather is cold at night or day, I would put out a heat lamp for the baby until I am sure, he is strong enough and nursing well. 

They both look great. The baby is adorable.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> You are going to have to milk some out of the sore side.
> She won't allow him to nurse from that side being sore like that, it really does hurt.
> If you milk her some, she will feel a lot better, then you can put him on that side.
> I know she doesn't like it but, you must do it to prevent mastitis and disowning of the kid. And keep an eye on her udder, when she gets tight again milk out some.
> ...


Thank you. The sore side was better when we checked last night, and he felt fullish, she is letting him nurse some but I don't think she is letting him nurse enough without help. I got his tummy full this morning but forgot to take the scale with me, I just let him nurse to he seemed done. I'm about to go back down and see if he needs to nurse again. I'm thinking when I come back up ill start a new thread for him and her.


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Here is the link for Meridia and baby

http://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/meridia-and-baby-boy-post-c-section.216841/

Banshee and her 2 are doing well, the girl weighed about 9 pounds and the boy almost 10 so 1 and 2 pound gains roughly in 4 days


----------



## CCCSAW (Jul 11, 2019)

Here are Banshee's kids they decided to inspect the protein pail


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

CCCSAW said:


> Here are Banshee's kids they decided to inspect the protein pail
> View attachment 189187


Ahhh


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All the little ones are looking good!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, good to hear they are doing well.


----------

